# Treatment abroad queries



## mrs_hopeful (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi, I've spent quite a lot of time talking to clinics in UK and in Spain.  Would love some help with the abroad option:

- if I have the DE treatment abroad, who would monitor me here in UK (the mock cycle, and the entire journey)? GP or gynae? Would clinic abroad need to liaise with GP/ gynae?
- I see some people talk about refund policy. What do I need to ask the clinics about this?
- do you have a list of minimum tests clinics should carry out on the donors? 

A random one - how long has your DH joined you for at the time of treatment?  Seems I'll need to be in Spain for about 7-10 days...

thank you! x


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello Mrs Hopeful

I had treatment in Spain and every clinic varies. When I cycled with Ceram I paid for private scans and got private blood tests in the lead up to my cycle, it was pretty simple just to do a search to find clinics to do these tests. Some clinics do work in partnership with clinics here but it depends on what area you are in (London mostly) whether that is of use to you.

The clinic you choose should be able to tell you what tests they carry out on the donor. They are normally very extensive and take family history.

First time round we spent 8 days in Marbella and that was plenty, this took into account one extra day when my donor needed an extra day of stims, so 7 days plus would be fine.

Have you narrowed down a clinic or are you still choosing? Seems like you have a good selection of questions to start with.


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

I had treatment at Instituto Bernabeu in Alicante, Spain. They sent me details of the tests etc that I needed to have. My partner and I got most of the tests done at the GP - STD tests etc, smear. I also had to have a mammogram and I just googled where to get that done. 
I didn't do a mock cycle but I did need scans. Again I just went online and found a pregnancy scanning clinic that also did Fertility scans. It turned out they had a link with my clinic butbid don't know that initially. The clinic just told me what scans I needed and when and I went and had them. It wasn't very straightforward. 
My advice would be that you do NOT need to use a Fertility clinic or hospital in the UK. It just pushes up the cost and if you find a clinic with a good international department they'll tell you what to do. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

My partner stayed out for the whole process but in theory your partner only has to be there to give his sample. We made a holiday of it and went to another part of Spain between the donor's collection and transfer.


----------



## Lilly08 (Jul 12, 2017)

Ljp64 said:


> My partner stayed out for the whole process but in theory your partner only has to be there to give his sample. We made a holiday of it and went to another part of Spain between the donor's collection and transfer.


This is a good idea, indeed. It will help to release anxiety too. I can't imagine myself waiting indoors all the time. 
I might surprise my DH with a short trip somewhere. Thanks for the inspiration x


----------

